# Anyone willing to admit they are from New Jersey?



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, I am. Just looking to see where everyone in this wonderful state shoots, and if anyone knows of a good gun shop/ gunsmith.
I've been using Davis Outdoor in New York, great place, just a pain to have the guns shipped to NJ.
Bri


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I shoot at Ray's sport shop on Rte 22 in plainfield. It's alittle pricey but it's local. There is a good gunsmith at Charlie Brenner's in Rahway also.


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm training in Edison for the next couple of months, and Plainfield is on the way home. I think a little detour might be necessary :mrgreen: 
Thanks,
Bri


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

From he Burlington County area here... I usually go over the bridge and shoot at ready-aim-fire... its only about a 5 min drive from my house.


----------



## Stecz20 (Apr 19, 2008)

*bergen county here*

anyone know of a good place around here to shoot??? park ridge, bergen county... some of the local tows that have ranges allow the residents to shoot there, a few even have clubs that out of towners can join.. im looking into it, ill get back to ya on that one..

dave stecz, nice to meet all of my fellow jerians.....


----------



## Goods (Jun 9, 2008)

Jersey Shore here....I am new to Hand Guns (have yet to actually own one), I hunted (bow and rifle) a bit when I was younger.

I did a little research on my area and there seems to be a Gun Club local to me so all that are interested or near by in Monmouth/Ocean County.

It is called: CENTRAL JERSEY RIFLE AND PISTOL CLUB, INC
Here is the link
http://www.cjrpc.org/
http://www.cjrpc.org/

Enjoy,
Joe


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I lived in Southern NJ for 33 years. Moved to Central PA seven years ago and never looked back. I now have 8 handguns and my carry permit. I dread crossing the bridge to go back and visit relatives. 

Used to be some good ranges in the Deptford area across from Philly. For gunsmiths, I always went to Harry's Army and Navy on Rt. 130 in Hamilton.


----------



## VertecDHC78 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is also The Bullet Hole in Belleville. 13 bucks for an hour, and the people the are pretty nice. For a small shop they have ten range lanes and what i would consider a large selection of new and used handguns and rifles.


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

I just joined the range at Cherry Ridge in Jan., and have been there a handful of times getting used to my new gun.

It's a really nice place, friendly folk, and very safety conscious. Being the only range that I know of in NW NJ, I just wonder how crowded it gets when the weather warms up.

Ken


----------



## Dave Mcl (Feb 16, 2009)

The Brick Armory in Lakewood is up and running strong.12 lanes,25 yards,hand guns and rifle.I shot my 30/06 there today.Phone number is 732-364 3500.


----------



## eddieb (Mar 2, 2009)

*South Jersey Shore Shot pistol range....*

On Airport rd. in Lakewood - nice staff - rentals etc.

http://www.shoreshotpistolrange.com/


----------



## Stage X Tuning (Mar 16, 2009)

*New member from North NJ*

Well, finally picked the CZ 2075 up yesterday. now i cant wait to try it out at the range. So can anyone recommend a good range around here?


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Im from the princeton area but im down here in central florida 9 months out of the year, im heading home in about a week though. seeing as im not yet 21 ill be leaving my Baby Eagle down here, im really not trying to mess around with the crazy oppressive laws up there and end up in prison for having an unregistered handgun and being under 21... god i love florida though


----------



## mikeyboyeee (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sad to admit it, but I live in NJ.
Northern NJ now, moving to East Brunswick next.

Have a few weeks wait left to get my FID and 1 HG permit, but excited to get into it.

Buddy who keeps his boat at same marina as me says he shoots at a range in Jackson.

Supposed to be very nice, but I have not been there.
Will go when with him when I get my card.
Stil debating whether to buy a Glock 26/27 or an XD9 or Xd40.

I have small hands and the 26/27 glock are the only glocks comfortable for me.
The police officer (Sgt) in my town who did my fingerprinting was cool as hell. Cleared his XD45 for me and let me hold it.
Fit perfect in my hand, so leaning towards the XD over the Glock.

I wi check out that central jersey club for sure.


----------



## torotoro (May 9, 2010)

I'm in Bergen and I shoot at Tenafly Riffle and Pistol Club. Membership and annual dues are required but you can shoot as long as you wish for $5 within specified periods. Plan to get a handgun for plinking soon and hope to check out the Bullet Hole in Bellevile as soon as the HG permit comes through. 
We are affiliated with Cherry Ridge but I've yet to visit, waiting for a center fire rifle for that.


----------



## Old_Sport (May 10, 2011)

Bobs Little Sports Shop in Glassboro has a range, good shop friendly helpful people also good gun and supply selection. Lots of talk 
Hagues Gun Range in West Deptford is new and modern, good gun selection, owner is a little cold. Don't expect to find a friend there.
Best Gun Smith in area is Butch at Eds Gun Shop in Deptford. Old run down shop but much knoledge. Good People there can get you any gun avalible limmited handgun invitory. Lots of talk.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I used to work in Paramus and Wodcliff Lake.

Couldn't take my gun to work.

AFS


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

I am very new in guns at this point still researching and i live in Hamilton Nj mercer county, i will be taking a course with a friend in the middle to end of Aug, i went to a local place and handled 3 diffrent semi auto2 bretta and a Smith and wession, i have been getting help by one person but he is not from NJ, would love to connect with others in my area, if you can not understand any part of my e-mail please let me know as i am doing this in the dark other then the screen of laptop an TV.

i have some that i seem interested in and that is without shooting them and that will be the next step

would love to hear from others that might be close to my area, even though i will be takeing a course with a friend of mine mid aug or end of aug

LISA- Hamilton Nj


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

I am in Hamilton NJ, and i know of one Range which is over the bridge into PA, but would like to know of a range near me, at first when we lived in East Windsor, we always paced a place that had to do with shooting but i do believe it was closed down, anyone know of something other the in PA that is near Hamilton NJ Mercer county NJ

Lisa


----------



## Eugene.lipkin (Feb 1, 2015)

I am in South Orange. New to the whole think. I am shooting at Gun for hire and RTSP


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

We see an awful lot of Jersey license plates here down in my area of Virginia. A few questions if I may. For those of you who live in New Jersey...

How difficult is it to purchase a handgun from an FFL?
Can you buy a handgun in a private sale?
What about transporting your handgun in your vehicle to a friend's home or a range?
Does your state require you to register your firearms?


----------



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

Here is a great web site to find a range no mater where you live Where To Shoot | Find Shooting Ranges Near You

http://wheretoshoot.org


----------



## tecman (May 10, 2016)

Where To Shoot | Find Shooting Ranges Near You

Try this web sight all you have to due is put your zip code in.Its good for all over
http://wheretoshoot.org/index2.cfm

http://wheretoshoot.org


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

I am from New Jersey. I was born and raised in Cape May. I am proud to say that I took off as fast as I could. I left for the military when I was 20 and haven't turned back, yet. The first thing I did was change my car registration and my license as fast as possible. 

Those retards have tried to summons me for jury duty 3 times. Twice while I was deployed, My father had to handle that for me. They actually thought they were going to issue me a bench warrant. They are retarded. Once when I was on a training exercise. My last response to the court was to wish them luck if they try to put out and enforce a warrant for me. I doubt NJ can argue with the Pentagon.  I also told them I will not respond if they try to summons me again. I will allow their system to run its course. 
Haven't heard from them since. 

Sorry, went off on a rant. I hate NJ, can you tell? 

My residency is in Texas. I own a house in Kansas and I am currently stationed in VA. I won't ever move back to that place. Sorry for you guys.


----------



## Bisley44 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've lived in NJ my entire life and it really is a love-hate relationship. NJ has the ocean, mountains, good schools and medical facilities. It also has the highest tax rates, most expensive auto insurance, the most ridiculous gun laws in the country and the most idiotic politicians. I recently saw an article that listed NJ as the most corrupt state in the union. There is only one thing that keeps me here and that is family. I just can't leave the kids and grandkids.

As far as a place to shoot... I belong to Central Jersey Rifle and Pistol Club. They have 25+ different type of ranges on the property to utilize such as high power, long distance, trap, pits, indoor, etc. nice club, nice group of people.


----------

